# Advice on P.O Box Address!



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it free of charge to set up a P.O Box address up? and is it easy to do?

I'm thinkin along the lines of setting one up and collecting my mail rather than it getting lost everyday lol cus no-one seems to know where places are, seeing as there isn't any street names displayed!


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Is it free of charge to set up a P.O Box address up? and is it easy to do?
> 
> I'm thinkin along the lines of setting one up and collecting my mail rather than it getting lost everyday lol cus no-one seems to know where places are, seeing as there isn't any street names displayed!


We get our post delivered to the house, the postman knows where you live even when you don't. We were giving out the wrong address and post code for the first few weeks but the post still got here from the Uk in 3 days with our proper address written on for us by the Cyprus post office. There's 3 or four ways of spelling our street but they know what you mean 

PO Boxes are in short supply so get advice about the situation in your local area when you get there. When we first moved here we were in a different village and the post didn't deliver to the houses. You had to have a PO Box but they'd run out so we shared a nice neighbours until we moved.

it's not like the UK at all when it comes to stuff like that. If you have a problem you go see the Muchta ( said, "moochta" the ch is like the ch in loch or Auchtermuchty... anyhoo), The Muchta is like the Mayor of your Village. He'll help sort any problems.

We ran out of water one day. The water is rationed here and we didn't realise one of the toilets was running as the ballcock was stuck. It drained the entire tank and the water wasn't due on for another day. We went to the Muchta, explained the problem and apologised for the waste of water. He was lovely, he turned the water on for the whole village a day early so we could fill our tank, flush loos, shower etc. This was on a Friday night! He invited us in for drinks and insisted we stay for dinner while we waited for the tanks to fill.

When you buy a car you need a letter from the Muchta to say you are a resident. We went to see him and had the letter in 10 minutes. 

The first person you want to be introduced to is your Muchta. No phoning and being told to press 1 to be put on hold, 2 to be ignored etc. Much quicker and simpler.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> We get our post delivered to the house, the postman knows where you live even when you don't. We were giving out the wrong address and post code for the first few weeks but the post still got here from the Uk in 3 days with our proper address written on for us by the Cyprus post office. There's 3 or four ways of spelling our street but they know what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> When you buy a car you need a letter from the Muchta to say you are a resident. We went to see him and had the letter in 10 minutes.



I agree with Arranexpat. Our postwoman knows which house is which even when they have no address and knows who's living in each house. She spotted our neighbours, who had no address, were getting their post sent to us ! 

You don't need a letter from the Muchta to allow you to buy a car though! We just used our contract to prove we had property here.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> I agree with Arranexpat. Our postwoman knows which house is which even when they have no address and knows who's living in each house. She spotted our neighbours, who had no address, were getting their post sent to us !
> 
> You don't need a letter from the Muchta to allow you to buy a car though! We just used our contract to prove we had property here.


If you have bought a property over here all you need is your contract of sale but maybe you do need a letter from your muchta if you are renting although I know people who rent who have bought cars and didnt need a letter from their muchtas, only their rental agreement. However they also needed guarantors who do own property here so maybe the muchtas letter counts instead of a guarantor.


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

BabsM said:


> I agree with Arranexpat. Our postwoman knows which house is which even when they have no address and knows who's living in each house. She spotted our neighbours, who had no address, were getting their post sent to us !
> 
> You don't need a letter from the Muchta to allow you to buy a car though! We just used our contract to prove we had property here.


Right then.... i'll put it to the test, we're coming over for a week end of march to sort a few things out so I'll send myself a letter from the UK to the house in Paphos and see if it gets there lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Right then.... i'll put it to the test, we're coming over for a week end of march to sort a few things out so I'll send myself a letter from the UK to the house in Paphos and see if it gets there lol



Donna the effeciency of the postal services varies from village to village.
When we lived in Tala we rarely got any mail but where we are living now we get mail with no problems.
If you do decided to go for a P.O. they cost around 30euros per year. 
How long you wait for one again depends on the post office.
In the main post office you will have very little chance of getting one but there is a new post office in Anavargos which has got a huge number of boxes so you could get one there no problem.
Also some villages are now installing p.o. boxes to make life easier for their hard pushed postmen/women. Some of the villages have been totally overwhelmed by the growth and cannot cope with all of the new houses and apartments as far as postal delivery is concerened. So it really depends on where you are going to be living.


----------

